# Introduction



## Philmcrackn (Apr 19, 2010)

New to the forum, wanted to say hello. Site is fantastic!

Thanks


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome. The people on this forum are the BEST EVER!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Philmcrackn. I'm sure you will be amazed by all the fantastic props that people create.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome love the name Mr. Mcraken


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Phil


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome Phil to the most interesting and helpful place on the entire Internet. For real.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Glad you can join us, Philmcrackn! Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome. So what kind of Halloween stuff do you do.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello from the barn.


----------

